# Energieverwaltung im Vollbildmodus deaktivieren

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

mich beschäftigt schon seit längerem ein Problem, eigentlich seit dem ich Linux benutze, wofür ich bis heute keine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden habe. Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee. Mich stört, dass bei aktivierter Energieverwaltung (Bildschirm schalter sich nach x Minuten ab) dies auch bei Vollbildanwendungen konsequent durchgezogen wird. Das stört gerade bei Filmen und Internet-Videos im Vollbildmodus (längere Youtube Videos, ARD-Mediathek etc.). Da dort während dem Schauen keine Aktion stattfindet, schaltet der Bildschirm nach einiger Zeit ab bzw. irgendwann auch der Rechner (Stand-by).

Als Desktop-Umgebung nutze ich KDE, aber immer öfter auch i3. Unter KDE gibt es zwar die Möglichkeit, dass ich temporär die Energieverwaltung ganz abschalte (über das Tray Icon), allerdings vergesse ich das manchmal. Unter i3 (gnome-power-manager) oder anderen Oberflächen wüsste ich jetzt gar keinen Workaround. 

Andere Betriebssystem haben das meiner Meinung nach besser gelöst. Also egal ob Windows, OSX oder Android. Dort kann man problemlos Filme schauen ohne dass die Energieverwaltung den Rechner bzw. Bildschirm abschaltet.

Wie könnte man das denn in den Griff bekommen? Übersehe ich da eine Funktion komplett? Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Gruß

Fijoldar

----------

## Helmering

Noch nicht probiert, aber über die Aktivitäten (KDE4.11) sollte das problemlos möglich sein:

1. Neue Aktivität einrichten, diese benennen, z.b.: Video

2. in der Energieverwaltung unter Aktivität "Video" in den Einstellungen "Bildschirm nie abschalten" auswählen

3. Videos ecc unter Aktivität "Video betrachten"

Hinweis: Es sollte möglich sein einzelnen Dateitypen/Programmen bestimmten Aktivitäten zuzuordnen.

Gruß Ralf

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke, das wäre zumindest für KDE eine Lösung. Ein ziemlicher Aufwand für so eine eher simple Anwendung.

Könnte man sowas irgendwie auch systemweit umsetzen? In letzter Zeit benutze ich doch öfter mal i3 als KDE und da funktioniert das ja dann leider nicht. Und meinem Ziel, mich irgendwann komplett von KDE zu löse käme ich damit auch nicht näher. Woran liegt das eigentlich, dass dies so ist, am X Server? Wird das unter Wayland besser funktionieren?

----------

## Christian99

wie soll man das systemweit machen? das system weiß ja in der beziehung nicht, was du machst. im prinzip ist das aufgabe des jeweiligen programms bildschirmschoner etc abzuschalten und dedizierte medienplayer wie vlc oder mplayer machen das auch. aber da du ja von youtube und mediathek redest wäre in dem fall der browser bzw sogar das flashplugin dafür verantwortlich. und wenn die das nicht machen, hast du pech gehabt.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich habe noch das hier gefunden: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KaffeineTY?content=159860

Klingt zumindest vielversprechend. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren und dann hier berichten.

----------

## schmidicom

Der Chromium, und vermutlich auch Chrome, versucht das ausschalten des Bildschrims zu verhindern wenn er merkt das ein Video läuft. Allerdings merkt er das auch nur bei HTML5 zuverlässig, bei Flash klappt es nicht immer und meistens nur auf Youtube (welch Überraschung).

----------

